# Expressing Knowledge



## Inglip

I just want to clear this up. 

To express knowing how to do something, we use 'marunong'

Marunong ka ng magluto ng adobong manok - You know how to cook chicken adobo.
Hindi kayo marunong ng magmaneho ng truck - You do not know how to drive a truck.

And to express knowing something, we use 'alam'

Hindi ko alam kung saan ang asul na kamiseta mo - I do not know where your blue shirt is.
Alam mo ba na naging buntis si Jenny? - Did you know Jenny became pregnant?

Is this correct?


----------



## akocmwn

That's right! 

A "know" word has a different usage and meaning depending on the sentence.


----------



## akocmwn

Kindly check the most appropriate tagalog phrase/sentences below)

Hindi kayo marunong ng magmaneho ng truck - You do not know how to drive a truck.
Hindi kayo marunong magmaneho ng truck 

Hindi ko alam kung saan ang asul na kamiseta mo - I do not know where your blue shirt is.
Hindi ko alam kung nasaan ang asul na kamiseta mo 

Alam mo ba na naging buntis si Jenny? - Did you know Jenny became pregnant? 
Alam mo ba na buntis si Jenny?


----------



## Lhyn

Ang galing naman!.. i'm impressed!


----------



## jenny_lo

akocmwn said:


> Alam mo ba na naging buntis si Jenny? - Did you know Jenny became pregnant?
> Alam mo ba na buntis si Jenny?



I think it must be: Alam mo bang nabuntis si Jenny? because it's past tense. 
Based on Inglip's English sentence, Jenny became pregnant and probably gave birth already.


----------



## mataripis

marunong means " can" and alam means "know".Alam is used in news trends while marunong is used in ability to do or operate.


----------

